# Pack goats with saddles for sale in Utah



## Porter

We're moving so I'm forced to sale my pack goats. I'm located in Layton, Utah

I really put a lot of work into these guys and would like to see them continue to be used as pack goats. Price is negotiable, I just don't want to sell them as meat.

I've currently got them listed on KSL.com...

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26762456&cat=489

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## TOU

Porter said:


> We're moving so I'm forced to sale my pack goats. I'm located in Layton, Utah
> 
> I really put a lot of work into these guys and would like to see them continue to be used as pack goats. Price is negotiable, I just don't want to sell them as meat.
> 
> I've currently got them listed on KSL.com...
> 
> https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26762456&cat=489
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.


Good talking to you, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Catahoula

Great looking goats. I am guessing TOU is interested and may be getting them? Good Luck.


----------



## Charlie Horse

Yeah I hope TOU gets those. They look like a good set of goats. 

I have to admit I've never seen so many great prospects up for sale as I have this year.


----------



## Porter

These guys are still available, if interested please give me a call.


----------



## DougMeeks

you have the goats for sale? How many do you have and how much are you asking. please call me 909-714-5561 Doug Meeks


----------



## Porter

Hi all, I still have these goats and need to find homes for them pretty quickly. I got a call the other day saying that the listing was having problems so here's the info on them:

I'm selling my Oberhasli and Lamancha Packing Goat whethers. 

I'm including two Northwest pack saddles, one is a finished wooden buckboard and the other is a custom fit composite buckboard. Both have saddle pockets and are in brand new shape.

The goats are 2.5 years old. Both are hornless, the Obi weighs approximately 160 lbs, was dehorned but still grows scurs, which he naturally loses, the Lamancha weighs approximately 145 lbs and is naturally polled so there are no horns. 

I got both of these guys at 13 weeks old and have spent a lot of time with them. They both have great dispositions and do a great job following. I haven't had them pack any weight yet because of their young age (they shouldn't pack weight until 4 years), but have gotten them used to halters, being tied, following, and wearing the saddles.

I'm asking $600 for the package and am willing to negotiate. Please send me a PM if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Porter

It's getting down to crunch time and I really need to see these guys off to a new home. I'm willing to sell just the goats without the equipment and am asking just $150 for the pair. Please PM or post a response if interested.

Thanks again!


----------



## morsehunter

I wish you weren't 10 hours away!


----------



## morsehunter

And this add was not a year and a half old!!!


----------

